# Use Netflix and Amazon apps without tivo subscription?



## newuser302 (Jan 12, 2015)

Can I use Netflix and Amazon on the Roamio without needing the monthly Tivo subscription? I know this seems like a silly question but let me explain.

I've been doing some research trying to find devices that will play Netflix and Amazon streams at 1080/24p. I hate judder and prefer watching content at the original frame rate.

From what I've read the Roamio is possibly the only device that does what I need, but I don't really need a DVR because I don't watch very much TV. 

I thought about purchasing the Roamio OTA from best buy but I wasn't sure if the device would be totally crippled and not allow access to the Netflix and Amazon apps if there is no subscription attached to the box.


----------



## pppingme (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not totally sure, but I'd guess the OTA is sold under the condition of a subscription, if you don't subscribe, they ding your c/c anyway.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Nothing works without a Tivo subscription. If you do not want a DVR, get a Roku.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

newuser302 said:


> Can I use Netflix and Amazon on the Roamio without needing the monthly Tivo subscription? I know this seems like a silly question but let me explain.
> 
> I've been doing some research trying to find devices that will play Netflix and Amazon streams at 1080/24p. I hate judder and prefer watching content at the original frame rate.
> 
> ...


Get a Chromecast, FireTV/Stick


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Get one of the few BD players that will output 1080P24 from those apps.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> Get a Chromecast, FireTV/Stick


The Chromecast won't do Amazon Prime.

I'd go with the FireStick though. Netflix and Amazon Prime Video work terrific on it for me.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

newuser302 said:


> I thought about purchasing the Roamio OTA from best buy but I wasn't sure if the device would be totally crippled and not allow access to the Netflix and Amazon apps if there is no subscription attached to the box.


The only thing a TiVo can do without a subscription is pause live TV. It will also annoy you every time you go into the menus to subscribe.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

newuser302 said:


> Can I use Netflix and Amazon on the Roamio without needing the monthly Tivo subscription? I know this seems like a silly question but let me explain.
> 
> I've been doing some research trying to find devices that will play Netflix and Amazon streams at 1080/24p. I hate judder and prefer watching content at the original frame rate.
> 
> ...


Might be worth searching for a used Tivo with lifetime already activated.


----------

